# Quartet15 Sub Kit Special



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

For the month of September we are making this kit available at a special price which includes ground shipping. The warehouse is full and we need to clear some space for the next shipment which leaves China this week.

This represents a considerable saving over the sum of the parts.

Quartet 15 documntation.























​ 

Bob


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

So whats the price?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

dgilme said:


> So whats the price?


US $700, C $790 (Pricing for Hawaii and Alaska by quotation; other US orders ship from a US address)

Bob


----------

